# Gas Chamber



## krysta (23 Oct 2008)

Anyone have any opinions or experiences in it?

ive watched it on youtube and it looks crazy! as crazy as it is im excited just to see what its like.
Im sure it aint fun but will be something different.


----------



## Fusaki (23 Oct 2008)

Some find it intimidating the first time, but - at least in my unit - we do it once a year every year. It gets boring quick. Yawn.

Just do the drills properly and the decontamination goop (RSDL) will be worse then the CS gas itself. Unless you take a shower right after, the RSDL just gets in your hair and you feel dirty for the rest of the day.


----------



## JohnnyCanuck1977 (23 Oct 2008)

Don't worry about it, it's not that bad. I just re qualified the other day and the course isn't like it used to be. They use just enough CS gas to let you know you're not in a healthy environment. The aim of the course is for you to build confidence in your equipment, not make you puke. Now it's true that some people will have a bad reaction to CS gas even in small amounts but it's very rare. The worse thing that will happen if you don't get your mask on quickly is you'll feel some mild burning on any exposed sweaty skin, a runny nose and you'll probably sneeze alot also your eyes will water, they don't call it tear gas for nothing :crybaby:. But it's all very mild just enough to make you uncomfortable.


----------



## krysta (23 Oct 2008)

really? thats it lol
in the videos all there guys were throwing up and freaking right out lol


----------



## fire_guy686 (23 Oct 2008)

JohnnyCanuck1977 said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it, it's not that bad. I just re qualified the other day and the course isn't like it used to be. They use just enough CS gas to let you know you're not in a healthy environment. The aim of the course is for you to build confidence in your equipment, not make you puke. Now it's true that some people will have a bad reaction to CS gas even in small amounts but it's very rare. The worse thing that will happen if you don't get your mask on quickly is you'll feel some mild burning on any exposed sweaty skin, a runny nose and you'll probably sneeze alot also your eyes will water, they don't call it tear gas for nothing :crybaby:. But it's all very mild just enough to make you uncomfortable.



I was thankful to get the runny nose part of it the other day when I did it. I had a stuffy nose from a cold I had but after going through the Gas Chamber it was cleared right up and haven't had a problem since. We did have a guy a good dose of it though, after coming in for the third time to do his mask up drill. 

I got to spend the rest of the day on the range with the RSDL all over the place. Just when I figured I was done for the day and could go home and shower I got a phone call. Had to go back to work and do some fleet serving and handle some stuff with the SAR gear. :rage: Ah well, life goes on.


To krysta. It's not bad at all as long as you do your drills properly.


----------



## dangerboy (23 Oct 2008)

Was it a Canadian Gas Hut range video? As mentioned above the purpose of the gas hut is to a) test your drills and b)instill confidence in the soldier about his gear. If participants are throwing up and freaking out the instructors will escort them out.


----------



## krysta (23 Oct 2008)

i watched so many videos on the gas chamber typed in canadian and random ones came up not to sure if they were canadian tho


----------



## Fusaki (23 Oct 2008)

I did a quick youtube search.

There are a few videos of some Marines getting gassed. One video liked some prankster threw a CS grenade in their accomodations, then captured on film reaction of the guys running out. They were hurt'n, puking, ect. The CF Gas Hut is nothing like that.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Oct 2008)

krysta said:
			
		

> i watched so many videos on the gas chamber typed in canadian and random ones came up not to sure if they were canadian tho



Quick point...we usually call it the gas hut...*chamber* is not usually what it was called...if you think about that for a second or two.  The purpose of the gas hut has already been mentioned.

When I first got in, the running of the gas hut was not so...regulated.  Since then, instructors who run the hut have to have a specific course/qualification and follow specific guidelines on how many tablets to put on the burner for a given space/room size, etc etc.

The point I am trying to make is this;  it is not a free for all where the staff get to 'have fun'.  Some troops do get nervous, screw up their drills, and get a good dose of the CS gas used in training and pay the price for it.  However, it is not run like some university dorm prank.  It is training, plain and simple.  That training is run in a common sequence which you will be introduced to if/when you attend CBRN training.


----------



## krysta (23 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Quick point...we usually call it the gas hut...*chamber* is not usually what it was called...if you think about that for a second or two...



lol true enough didnt even think of that when i typed it...i guess chamber sounds bad lol


----------



## jonz67 (23 Oct 2008)

Do people have to take off their glasses if they wear them to seal the masks or will they fit over glasses?


----------



## fire_guy686 (23 Oct 2008)

jonz67 said:
			
		

> Do people have to take off their glasses if they wear them to seal the masks or will they fit over glasses?



I noticed one member doing training with us had special glasses to wear while using the gas mask. I'm sure you will find out if you wear glasses.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Oct 2008)

They are called 'combat spectacles'.


----------



## Shamrock (23 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> They are called 'combat spectacles'.



AKA birth control glasses.


----------



## fire_guy686 (23 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> They are called 'combat spectacles'.



Thank you. Never knew the name. I remember guys in my fire dept having them for the SCBA.


----------



## dangerboy (23 Oct 2008)

They do not issue them anymore, they now have prescription inserts that clip into your gas mask.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> AKA birth control glasses.



They are DEFINITELY ones you should wear to the bar Friday night, with your Course T-shirt on and ID disc chain showing...(how many times I saw that at Sweetwaters I can't count).


----------



## fire_guy686 (24 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> They are DEFINITELY ones you should wear to the bar Friday night, with your Course T-shirt on and ID disc chain showing...(how many times I saw that at Sweetwaters I can't count).



I bet they would be major chick magnets.


----------



## krysta (24 Oct 2008)

they sound smokin hot to me!!!   8) lol


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Oct 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> They do not issue them anymore, they now have prescription inserts that clip into your gas mask.



I didn't know that.  I haven't seen a C4 since Feb 07, when I had to turn mine in for my Air Force kit (coffee maker and umbrella)  ;D.


----------



## Shoto (14 Nov 2008)

Gas chamber isn't bad. I got a runny nose. You DO get exposed a little bit to it, but its kinda just like eating a spicy food. 

All and all. Naw, it's not bad. We had some guys screw up and have to run through it like 4 times and they werent throwing up. 61/61 didn't throw up.


----------



## MedTechStudent (15 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I didn't know that.  I haven't seen a C4 since Feb 07, when I had to turn mine in for my Air Force kit (coffee maker and umbrella)  ;D.



Watching the Air Force and Navy take their kit back week 13 was hysterical.  Us army folk keep pretty much everything while your kind had to turn in their helmets.  How sad.


----------



## Zepish (15 Nov 2008)

i think i sucked in everything the chamber had. oh man. 

Our SGT waved to my partner and i to enter so we did i got inside and holly crap i had totally forgotten, as he was right infront of me and i couldent bend over and grab my mask
my eyes started to water and whoa! i was a hurting unit by then i had rubbed my eyes (yes yes i know stupid thing to do) i put on my mask and all and he looks at me and goes PTE are you retarded, now why would you rub your eyes. i had nothing to say. i had to redo it i get outside and i was blind my eyes and i couldent breath without it hurting. 

so i came in again all ok then we had to drink from our canteens and oops what do you know i inhale all the fumes again man i sucked that day nothing was right and yes yet again changing our canisters with the oil i could not for the life of me get it on properly and had to hold my breath for longer than i have in a long  long time.. but it was fun. 

Tip: make sure you mask is on properly and your not moving it around also make sure its tight !! (Take my advice i know this first hand)  :

Fun times.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Nov 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Watching the Air Force and Navy take their kit back week 13 was hysterical.  Us army folk keep pretty much everything while your kind had to turn in their helmets.  How sad.



Why is it so sad?  Air Force/Navy draw it as they need it.  Not much use day to day on 12 Wing for  *us kind* to have helmets.  

My socks have more TI than you, don't get on a high horse yet.  You've been in just long enough to be dangerous.

Going by your name/avatar, I am assuming you are a Med Tech.  That makes you purple and property of CMP, not Army.


----------



## SupersonicMax (15 Nov 2008)

MTS, in the last 5 years I did not have to use an army helmet once.  We just don't need it.  And if we do (to go to the range for example) they will issue it to us temporarely.  

Do you get issued the HGU-55/P with the MBU-20??  My guess is no, for the same reason.  You don't need it.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Nov 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> How sad.



Why ?


----------



## PanaEng (15 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> They are DEFINITELY ones you should wear to the bar Friday night, with your Course T-shirt on and ID disc chain showing...(how many times I saw that at Sweetwaters I can't count).


I was looking through my old pictures so that I could scan one with me wearing that stuff and post it here for your collective amusement but I must have ripped it. Fortunately, I managed to find someone just as blind/fashion-challenged and managed to procreate  ;D (not until removing the aforementioned items however)

anyway, what does the gas hut part of the training consists of these days?
IIRC, for my TQ3 and in PhII in Chilliwack, we doubled to the hut in the afternoon after lunch and got nice and sweaty, split into about 3 groups of a dozen or so and run into the hut; do a couple of laps to get the stuff in and then come out to recover; then, go back in, put the gas mask, jog around and do some push-ups to ensure we had a good fit then the rest of the practise: drinking, eating, simulating going for a dump, etc. Once at the regiment it was just a review, basically doing the last part.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## Armoured_Cadet (1 Feb 2009)

A big point to remeber is to say "gas gas gas" after you have your mask on   ive seen that done to many times before. Good times.


----------



## Kevin_M (6 Feb 2009)

Haha, what fun.

People try to build fear into you and tease you about getting gased but its not all that bad.

The gas hut I used had two rooms, one room you entered from outside and then another room where the gas was being burnt. Well, I didn't realize the first room would have gas to. I took a deep breath as I walked into the first room, right then I could feel the gases effects pretty damn good. Got the mask on, did the drills jumped around looking like a retard. I was told I did some screams, not sure if they are true or guys were just teasing, haha. But, once you relax the effects go away pretty fast. Your eyes with water, burn a bit and it will hurt to breathe in what gas you did.

Best advice is to relax. Either way just get it done and pass the course.  I'd do it again right now if offered, it was funny later. Plus to use your equipment in theory and see that it actually works. It could save your ass one day.


----------



## GDawg (6 Feb 2009)

Cameron_Highlander said:
			
		

> A big point to remeber is to say "gas gas gas" after you have your mask on   ive seen that done to many times before. Good times.



Been there, done that...only once though. Great motivation to get the mask on uber fast!  I only managed to bark out "Gah"


----------



## Dissident (6 Feb 2009)

Having gone every year so far, I decided to see this time around how long I would last inside without a mask. Call me masochistic. (One and a half breath, with 6 pellets on the plate, at the end of the day). It hurts, but nothing to panic about.

The best part is being an instructor and seeing the crying eyes of the troops who still did not do their drills properly. Nothing like a bit of discomfort to drive the message home... (Remember to blow out before you breath in troops)


----------



## 2fly (6 Feb 2009)

AAAhhhh, I love the smell of CS in the morning.


----------



## ruckmarch (10 Feb 2009)

Gas Gas Gas.....even more fun during BMOQ when the instructor calls it during a mission on Vimy at 2am in the morning when you've already gone on 3 mission and worn out.

Nothing to it, it's all in the handling of the mask and how fast you can put it on, check for leakage, hood over your head, arms under armpit, step forward and back.

The dance they make you do in the hut is funky though


----------

